# Mass Effect 3 - Rufsystem



## Sancezz1 (20. März 2012)

Also das Rufsystem in Mass Effect ist ja mal total für den A......
In Teil 1 und 2 gab´s für die "blaue" oder "rote"-Antwort noch Paragon / Renegade Punkte und für jede Paragon / Renegade Aktion noch die jeweiligen Punkte für die jeweilige Aktion. Warum hat man das Rufsystem in ME3 so verunstaltet?
Wieso bekomme ich für eine Paragon Aktion plötzlich nur normale Rufpunkte und keine Paragon Punkte?
Und nein, ich rede nicht davon wenn man zb in einem Gespräch sowohl Paragon- und Renegadeantworten gibt, in dem Fall könnte ich es noch verstehen nur Rufpunkte zu bekommen.
Beispiel: Ziemlich am Anfang auf der Normandy in dem Gespräch mit Vegas, wo beide nebenbei kämpfen. Ich habe dabei nur die beiden Paragonaktionen ausgeführt und trotzdem bekomme ich nur normale Rufpunkte. In anderen Gesprächen wiederrum gibts für die jeweilige Aktion die jeweiligen Punkte und nicht die normalen Rufpunkte.
Solche Aktionen haben meist keinerlei Auswirkungen auf den Vorbildlichen Ruf, das war in den ersten beiden Teilen noch anders und viel besser gelöst.
Ist das tatsächlich so gewollt oder ist das einfach nur ein Bug - ich hoffe letzteres.

Und das ist eigentlich das einzige was mich an Mass Effect 3 wirklich stört...


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (21. März 2012)

Was bringen eigentlich die Rufpunkte? (nicht die paragon-und renegadepunkte)


----------



## Sancezz1 (21. März 2012)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Was bringen eigentlich die Rufpunkte? (nicht die paragon-und renegadepunkte)


 
Na die Rufanzeige steigt jedesmal wenn du Ruf-Punkte bekommst und zeigen dir nur an, welchen Ruf du dir erarbeitet hast. Unabhängig davon ob du nun Paragon-Entscheidungen / Aktionen oder Renegade-Entscheidungen / Aktionen ausführst.
Und wenn du zb Renegade-Punkte bekommst, dann färbt sich der Rufbalken rot. Um so mehr Abtrünnigen-Punkte du bekommst, umso mehr färbt sich der Balken rot. Wenn du jetzt für eine Aktion Paragon-Punkte bekommst, dann nimmt der rote Balken wieder ab.
In den ersten beiden Mass Effect Teilen hast nur Renegade- oder Paragon-Punkte bekommen und jetzt bekommst eben auch "normale" Rufpunkte.

Hoffe hab die Frage ausreichend beantworten können, wenn nicht, frag das am besten nochmal einen Studenten oder nen Professor 

Edit: Also der Rufbalken ist im Idealfall zu 100% gefüllt und man hat einen astreinen Ruf. Bekommt man jetzt 5 Renegade-Punkte dann sind 5% vom Balken rot und 95% vom Balken blau. Bekommt man jetzt für eine Aktion 6 Paragon-Punkte, dann sind wieder 100% vom Balken rot. Bekommt man anstatt 6 Paragon-Punkte nur 3 Paragon-Punkte, dann sind 2% des Balken rot und 98% des Balken blau.


----------

